# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Old picture of Dexter Smith lookin "UNREAL"

## ManWhore



----------


## MrMeathead

I saw those pics a while back. That man is the epitome of freaky.

----------


## smokethedays

holyfuk

----------


## smokethedays

too big but low def.

----------


## guest589745

Photoshopped.

----------


## MrMeathead

> Photoshopped.


I thought the same thing. Either way he is a freak of nature.

----------


## juiceboxxx

jesus pezes.....................is that really photo shopped?

----------


## guest589745

> jesus pezes.....................is that really photo shopped?


I guarentee it is. Hes still a big BBer but that is photoshopped.

----------


## guest589745

Hed be mr O if he was that big.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Photoshopped.


Ditto.

It was in a thread in this forum also.

----------


## Timm1704

people who thought these pics were real =  :1laugh:  = everyone else

----------


## lucabratzi

> people who thought these pics were real =  = everyone else


yeah for real...

----------


## MrMeathead

You two be nice now.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lol.

----------


## chest6

In a thread awhile back. He himself admitted they were shopped.

----------


## firmechicano831

that shit looks fake, hes as big as a ****en mountain there.

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

if it was him for reals the porportions would be way off, glad he doesnt look like another synth user

----------


## scriptfactory

I don't know who Dexter Smith is but that's World Harris... I am not sure if the second pic is shopped but the first one is, he admitted it.

----------


## mwolffey

yea thats Will Harris right??????

----------


## Cfh_Y_guy

Who ever made him look like that did a damn good job of it

----------


## Timm1704

no i dont think it is will harris

----------


## AllNaTtY06

ok.... your pic below me doesn't work, but you're right, he does have the tattoos.....

----------


## scriptfactory

> no it's not will harris, look at the forearms, i believe those are tattoos. And they are on both guys.


It is World Harris. He DOES have tattoos on both of his forearms...

Edit: Pic didn't work...

----------


## Carlos_E

Morphing is stupid

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> no i dont think it is will harris


will harris

----------


## ManWhore

lol...i almost forgot about this thread.....


Yes it's World Harris, I got the names mixed up because the photographer threw his name on the pix... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ManWhore

> I don't know who Dexter Smith is but that's World Harris... I am not sure if the second pic is shopped but the first one is, he admitted it.



I got those pics off of another forum, but it's suppose to be a real off-season pic, but I do agree it looks to be shopped. :Hmmmm:

----------


## BajanBastard

Yeah that's Will Harris. One thing though, the man is very impressive, huge yet has a tiny waist for his shape.

----------


## Testostack

Holy cow, that guy's a freak........ :Jawdrop:

----------


## PeteyK

yeah there is no way that dude is that big. its gotta be photoshopped.

----------


## PeteyK

but now that i looked at them closer they are a very good photoshop job if that cuz they do look very real

----------


## bor

> I don't know who Dexter Smith is but that's World Harris... I am not sure if the second pic is shopped but the first one is, he admitted it.


Yep, thats Will Harris, and the 2nd pic is real

----------


## copenhagen

> Yep, thats Will Harris, and the 2nd pic is real




dude this thread is a tad old.....also the second pic is NOT real. he looks like spawn or something, it looks cool but seriously it is a fake.

----------


## rake922

> dude this thread is a tad old.....also the second pic is NOT real. he looks like spawn or something, it looks cool but seriously it is a fake.


The 2nd is fake? Is the 1st pic real then?

----------


## guest589745

> Yep, thats Will Harris, and the 2nd pic is real


I dont think so.

----------

